# What colour is my ferret?? hob kit



## silverpaws (Sep 16, 2015)

not sure what colour he is he seems to light to be a sandy and the colour is only darker on the tops of his legs and tail not whole way down. he has white hairs through the colour of his tail.


----------



## teta (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like a sandy to me, how old is he as this could explain things


----------



## silverpaws (Sep 16, 2015)

*thanks so much for your reply 10 weeks old yesterday , the mum is sandy ,dad is silver i also have a jill kit same as him but she has white guard hairs so she has the colouring and on the very end white tips its really pretty but cannot find what colour she actually is , she has alot of whit through her tail aswell , but mum hasn't got this just solid colour on her tails and legs ,i know the kits will get darker but they haven't always had the white guard hairs and on tail thats appeared last 2 weeks (pics below not the best )x*xx


----------



## silverpaws (Sep 16, 2015)

some more pics of the girl


----------



## teta (Jul 8, 2015)

silverpaws said:


> some more pics of the girl


They may even change colour,keep a photo record of them over the years you may notice lots of colour change that you would normally miss


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

He is gorgeous!

I don't have a ferret, and have never had a ferret, but I do like them.

I know nothing about the official labels for their colour schemes, but I would describe a creature as lovely as this as "champagne". (Bollinger at that!)


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Silverpaws, you have an adorable little hob :Shamefullyembarrased He's a light sandy, also known as champagne


----------

